# Metro-Atlanta Police Hiring Event



## Metro-Atlanta Police (May 20, 2019)

*Please join us* *at our Boston Area Hiring Event!*
Bentley University
Adamian Academic Center
175 Forest Street
Waltham, MA 02452

o *Saturday June 8th and Sunday June 9th*
o *8:00 AM - 5:00 PM*
o *Athletic attire recommended*

*Please note, the process may take up to six hours . Please plan accordingly and bring any items that you may need (ie: snacks, beverages etc.) with you. You are not required to attend both days of the event, and may choose which date works for your schedule.*

*Apply online - Click Here*

*For information call 770-513-5513*

*The Gwinnett County Police Department (GCPD) is a nationally accredited and rapidly growing police agency located in the Northeastern quadrant of the Atlanta metropolitan area. GCPD is the second largest Police Department in Georgia. The Department currently has an authorized strength of 878 sworn officers with the responsibility of providing law enforcement services to approximately 800,000 residents within an area of 436 square miles.*

*Starting Salary: $38,642 to $40,690* *(Per Bankrate Metro-Atlanta's cost of living is 35% lower than Boston)
Police Officer Senior (after 1 year): $43,200 to 45,792
Master Police Officer (3 years plus field training officer certification): $49,528 to $52,500*

Benefits offered:
o Take home vehicle
o Paid equipment and uniforms
o Up to $2,000 moving relocation expenses
o Health, dental, and vision insurance
o Retirement benefits or accounts
o Education assistance or tuition reimbursement
o Healthcare spending or reimbursement accounts such as HSAs or FSAs


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Metro-Atlanta Police said:


> *(Per Bankrate Metro-Atlanta's cost of living is 35% lower than Boston)
> Police Officer Senior (after 1 year): $43,200 to 45,792
> Master Police Officer (3 years plus field training officer certification): $49,528 to $52,500*


35% cost of living. 50% less pay. Hmmmm.


----------

